# End of season blues



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Who'da thunk? 15 charters under our belt for the season and only three more ahead. When we got into this it was to do 6, maybe 7 charters a season! And now we have the end of season blues, wishing it wouldn't end.
Of course, there were some demanding schedules, unusually rolly anchorages and difficult weather, stressing both boat and crew, but in the main it was a fantastic season. Another season with the most pleasant and sociable guests. I don't remember this many pleasant, amiable guests on the big bucks charter boats of the past, that's for sure. 
Honestly, most of the credit has to go to the cook. Every charter it is a challenge to go shopping, only to have the menus decimated because the desired ingredients aren't available this week! Two charters and not one single solitary lime was available between Grenada and Bequia! Even the bars were barren. How can one serve a G&T without lime? Or a Cuba Libre (a fancy rum n coke w/lime)? May I remind someone that this is a tropical paradise, not Antarctica! Anyway, she pulled it off and our guests seemed pleased with their meals. 
And those runs south to pick up our next charter in Carriacou, with just the two of us; incredible sailing, highlighted by being passed by the 1930's Herreshoff schooner Elena, when we weren't exactly standing still, while rounding the west side of Union Island.
Add to all this our first Blue Marlin and Bluefin Tuna, not to neglect the numerous Barracuda and Dolphins that gave their lives so that we and our guests might have *fresh* fish dinners. Wow.
However, in just a little over a month, all this will be over and we will need to monitor the weather as if our lives depended on it. Plans for a haulout and taking care of a few maintenance jobs are laid. Sails will be few and far between, though weather permitting, we may get in some windward side anchorages before decisions about where not to be, must be made.
I guess it's true: "If you have a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life."


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Since your pockets must be full of franklin's shouldn't you be planning your summer vacation to Europe to visit all your clients?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

So true about the chef. We don't charter one boat because of the cooking even though we thought the Captain was top notch.

Do you think your good season was due to the decimation of the BVI due to the Hurricanes? We changed plans from the BVI to the Maldives after we saw our chartered BVI boat on the shore demasted. We are hoping to redo the BVI charter next year.

We got one more charter in the Exumas starting next week. Then it's full speed ahead spring outfitting my boat for the season. _"And the season's go round and round_"


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

mbianka said:


> So true about the chef. We don't charter one boat because of the cooking even though we thought the Captain was top notch.
> 
> Do you think your good season was due to the decimation of the BVI due to the Hurricanes? We changed plans from the BVI to the Maldives after we saw our chartered BVI boat on the shore demasted. We are hoping to redo the BVI charter next year.
> 
> We got one more charter in the Exumas starting next week. Then it's full speed ahead spring outfitting my boat for the season. _"And the season's go round and round_"


Though the season down here in the Windwards has been much better than last, from 60% to 110% depending on who you talk to, it has had no affect our bottom line at all. Most of our guests are European and in general, do not visit the VI or St Martin. What is clearly apparent are the added boats in the popular anchorages, like the Tobago Cays, but the overwhelming beauty of places like that completely overshadow the crowds. It also seemed to be a much younger crowd this season, as the roomarams were filled with bevies of skimpily clad, bikini wearing beauties.
There were a number of boats that I know that normally operate in the Virgins down here, but once again, they are not booked through our brokers.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

aeventyr60 said:


> Since your pockets must be full of franklin's shouldn't you be planning your summer vacation to Europe to visit all your clients?


Well, I'm not so sure how much value Franklins have in Europe these days! lol Hopefully that's the plan for next summer.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Should get your play time in while you can . Too soon it will be time to make the donuts again (Tim Hortons commercial if you missed it).


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Capt Len said:


> Should get your play time in while you can . Too soon it will be time to make the donuts again (Tim Hortons commercial if you missed it).


It's been about 6 years since I've seen anything other than CNN on a TV, and that's at the bank. No clue who Tim Horton is.
But truthfully, for us chartering is as close to playing as an adult get. Sailing on a schedule and with a destination is just so satisfying.


----------



## Cactus Sailing (Apr 30, 2018)

capta said:


> I guess it's true: "If you have a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life."


indeed, if only i could make the sea pay!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

If one appreciates a leisure life of donuts it just follows that every once in a while you come up to speed and make donuts. For Sue and me on the 3 hour sail gig it was every day at 1 when the guests showed up. (Tim Hortons is a Canadian version of Starbucks without the urban hype)


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Capt Len said:


> (Tim Hortons is a Canadian version of Starbucks without the urban hype)


An idea like that would only survive in Canada.


----------

